# Recommendations



## Pinkink30 (Sep 3, 2012)

Good Day All

Wow, this is so exciting. We might be relocating to Italy, sooner than we think. 

My husband is applying for a post in Modena. So the question is, do we move to Modena or should we look for a place in Bologna... We are thinking about bringing our pets, but need to consider costs, any advise...

We have both been to Italy before and loved it, but we have heard, that when moving to a smaller city/village, we need to learn basic Italian to get around...

Is it worth living in the country in a house, or would you recommend we stay in town 1st....

Not freaking out just yet, getting as much info as possible.

Hope to hear from someone soon.


----------



## italy (Aug 21, 2009)

i would say attitude is more important than language and if you are open to friendship and help it will find you whatever you speak, i would suggest aslo that you choose location based on time travel to work and cost... public transport is good here but costs for private fueled travel even public travel seem to rise every year so its something to consider, rentals are reasonable though although animals add to problems in that respect but if its a long term plan then you could move them in later


----------



## KimMii (Apr 29, 2010)

I brought my dog from Australia to Italy and would definitely recommend you bring the pets...not only do I feel a sense of being at home but it certainly breaks down and barriers...Italians seem to love puppies and babies.


----------

